# Ear Rinse



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Some background to lead to my questions.

I split my dogs between kennels and yards during the day. Right now the yards are mud, and more mud. Western Washington is known for rain..... Due to "stuff happens" I did not get the yards graveled this last summer as planned hence the mud and more mud. 

Boa runs all day long and is covered in mud every afternoon when I get home. She stands to be hosed off from her head to tail, literally, every day before she comes inside. 

Inside her ears though.... Is it safe to rinse inside her ears daily to get the mud out? That seems to be why she shakes her head and rubs them at night. I use an ear wash and dry them out but am wondering if plain, luke warm water for this purpose would be okay, followed up with drying them out. I don't like the idea of daily ear wash if water works, less chemicals and soap. She loves her ears massaged and rubbed so not a problem there, I can even dry inside them with a paper towel.

I know, fix the mud. :roll: That will be done this summer. Believe me.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> .. I split my dogs between kennels and yards during the day. Right now the yards are mud, and more mud. Western Washington is known for rain..... Due to "stuff happens" I did not get the yards graveled this last summer as planned hence the mud and more mud.  .. Boa runs all day long and is covered in mud every afternoon when I get home. She stands to be hosed off from her head to tail, literally, every day before she comes inside. .. Inside her ears though.... Is it safe to rinse inside her ears daily to get the mud out? That seems to be why she shakes her head and rubs them at night. * I use an ear wash and dry them out but am wondering if plain, luke warm water for this purpose would be okay*, followed up with drying them out. I don't like the idea of daily ear wash if water works, less chemicals and soap. She loves her ears massaged and rubbed so not a problem there, I can even dry inside them with a paper towel. ... I know, fix the mud. :roll: That will be done this summer. Believe me.


MHO: No.

You would be introducing water where there is no water getting to now, if I get your description OK.

A daily ear wash is no better, really, unless my mental picture is very inaccurate (meaning daily introduction of water into the ear). 

Introducing water to a healthy ear is making a place for both bacteria and yeast to flourish. Also, shaking the head means that there is already something going on in there.

Can you describe where the mud accumulates with regard to the ear flap? How far inside?

And mud -- means MUD, right? Not just dirty water? "Shaking and rubbing" sounds like water is getting inside the ear (otitis externa, like "swimmer's ear"), which is why I ask. Are you maybe introducing water now, with the hosing?

So -- more detail.


----------



## virginia reed (Mar 10, 2009)

my first instinct is to agree with connie

water inside an ear is not where water should be


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

I have been very careful with the hose around her head so not adding water to her ears when rinsing her off. From the top of her neck back over her tail. I don't think there is overspray into her ears that I have noticed. Last couple nights when she was shaking and rubbing so much I took a paper towel and "dried out" inside her ears. It came out damp and dirty. Her ears do not look inflamed. 

Part of the area is very wet "mud" as she will splash her water bucket to make more mud. Think sloppy runny thin slinging liquid mud. I think that's what she's getting inside her ear, so yes more like water and swimmers ear then plain mud. She also jumps in and splashes in the sheep stock tank between the yard and the house after she gets rinsed off.

Thank goodness she loves her ears rubbed, cleaning them out with a paper towel or gauze is not a problem. 

For now, should I just make sure I clean and dry them out each night?

THANKS


----------



## Carol Boche (May 13, 2007)

excessive cleaning and drying of the ears (IMHO excessice=more than once or twice a month) destroys the natural layer of wax that is needed to protect the ear. 

If she is shaking her head and acting like the ears are bothering her, I would have her checked for a yeast infection or maybe mites.....

Anytime I have a dog with an ear issue, they go in....and that is rare. I clean ears maybe every two months or so.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Carol Boche said:


> excessive cleaning and drying of the ears (IMHO excessice=more than once or twice a month) destroys the natural layer of wax that is needed to protect the ear.
> 
> If she is shaking her head and acting like the ears are bothering her, I would have her checked for a yeast infection or maybe mites.....
> 
> Anytime I have a dog with an ear issue, they go in....and that is rare. I clean ears maybe every two months or so.


Yeah, me too... I can't stand all that shaking. Had a dog give himself a hematoma after one good shake which ended up slapping the ear against the side of the house. Even though I took him right in and they did surgery and mattress stiched that ear it still didn't ever look right ever again. As he grew older the ear seemed to get a little more misshapen and shrunk every year. I consoled myself by convincing myself he now looked "rakish and dangerous, like a pirate". I am the first to admit I am neurotic when it comes to perserving the perky pointy ears on my GSDs, but I don't know why.:-#


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

OK, gotcha.

If the dog is head-shaking and rubbing at the ears, the vet needs to examine the canal. That's for the immediate thing: a vet appointment. For the general question "Is it safe to rinse inside her ears daily to get the mud out?" the answer about water flushing every day is no.

Otitis media, otitis externa, and otitis interna are the three general types, and swimmer's ear is "externa." It's infection/inflammation of the actual canal --- its skin covering.

The vet can show you how s/he does tragal manipulation and/or looking inside with a light for a swollen ear canal, and then these can be diagnostic tools that you will have.

The vet will also look at any exudate under a 'scope for bacteria and fungus.

S/he might prescribe ear drops. They aren't enough for "fixing" an infection that has the dog pawing at the ears and shaking the head; they are for use after water exposure.

"Swimmer's ear" is painful. 




All* JMO* (except for the painful part, which I know first-hand).


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Tina Rempel said:


> ... I don't think there is overspray into her ears that I have noticed. Last couple nights when she was shaking and rubbing so much I took a paper towel and "dried out" inside her ears. It came out damp and dirty. Her ears do not look inflamed. ....


"Dirty" could mean debris from another kind of ear infection, too, even if you don't see the inflammation.

Just another reason for the vet to look at the canal and at anything in there.




JMO!


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Got it, to the vet she goes. I do worry about a hematoma from her shaking her head. Her doc laughs when he looks in her ears "they go forever". Tonight no head shaking or rubbing, it also didn't rain today so she wasn't near as muddy. Yesterday she was solid brown.

Thanks All!


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

Update on miss bat ears. She does have some minor inflamation appears caused by our heavy pollen right now. Doc gave her some ointment to rub in her ears for a few days to try. The inner ears looked good and clean. Boa is funny, rubby otiment in her ears and she's maoning in pleaser... :-o Make it easy to trim toe nails too. \\/ 

Thanks all. I kinda of forgot this was an anual thing... ](*,)


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that's good news, and an "ointment" is usually petroleum-based, so it'll help keep H2O out also. our Gracie's the same about having her ears rubbed--she LOVES it!


----------



## Tina Rempel (Feb 13, 2008)

okay, what happened to the edit option for when I noticed ALL my numerous typos? ouch. #-o LOL


----------

